# Meta Sockel



## Knightrider (11. November 2007)

Ich hab da mal ne frage zu dem Meta sockel: 
Bemerkenswerter Erdsturmdiamant der macht: 
+12 Intelligenz und Chance, beim Zauberwirken Mana wiederherzustellen

jetzt meine frage weiß jmd wie hoch die Chance ist (in %) das mana wiederherzustellen und wieviel mana das sind?

und wie soll ich das verstehen: 
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Forsys (12. November 2007)

Du musst in deinen weiterem Equip Steine der jeweiligen Farbe drinn haben sonst ist der Meta nicht aktiv.


----------



## Dunham (12. November 2007)

sprich in deinem eqipt müssen sonst noch vorhanden sein:
2 rote
2 blaue
2 gelbe sockel^^


----------



## Dalmus (12. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> sprich in deinem eqipt müssen sonst noch vorhanden sein:
> 2 rote
> 2 blaue
> 2 gelbe sockel^^


Fast. 
Im Grunde reichen auch 3 Sockel aus, um die Bedingungen zu erfüllen. Zum Beispiel die folgende Konstellation:
1 gelber Sockel - grüner Stein (zählt als blau und gelb)
1 roter Sockel - orangener Stein (zählt als rot und gelb)
1 blauer Sockel - violetter Stein (zählt als blau und rot)

Über den manaregenerierenden Effekt kann ich aber spontan auch keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## Laki (19. November 2007)

Hi.. hab mir gerade mal durchgelesen was ihr so zu den metas geschrieben habt ...  wie ist das denn wenn ich einen meta hab der mehr rote als gelbe sockel braucht .... und ich hab in meinem restlichem equip 1gelben 1 roten und 2 orange ? funzt der dann oder nicht ?


----------



## Ascia (20. November 2007)

Beispiel:
Dein Metasockel braucht:
1 gelben 
4 rote

und du hast wie gesagt in deinem equip:1 gelben, 1 roten und zwei orangene.Nein dann funktioniert er nicht,weil:

Du brauchst einen gelben den hast du ja
aber du brauchst vier rote und du hast nur: 1 roten+2 orangene = 3 rote (also geht net)
weil:
orange= deckt einen der kategorie ROT* und einen der kategorie *GELB ab
violett=deckt einen der kategorie BLAU* und einen der kategorie *ROT ab
grün= deckt einen der kategorie *BLAU* und einen der kategorie GELB


----------



## LordofFrog (8. Januar 2008)

kommt drauf an, als mage hatte ich den effekt relativ oft, weis fürn mage ungeeignet, aber naja. aller 10 spells oder so einmal.


----------



## Sequeira (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
soweit ich mich erinnern kann stellt der Meta auf Proc 300 Mana wieder her, schätzungsweise 2-3% Procchance.


----------



## Raido (7. April 2008)

hi ho

ich habe da auch mal eine Frage zum Thema Metasockelsteinchen

Ich möchte gern in meinen Helm den Starken/Bemerkenswerten Erdstrumdiamanten einsetzen:

Starker Erdsturmdiamant
+26 Heilung +9 Zauberschaden und 2% verringerte Bedrohung
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau

oder

Bemerkenswerter Erdsturmdiamant
+12 Intelligenz und Chance, beim Zauberwirken Mana wiederherzustellen
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau


nun ist mein Problem:

wie bekomme ich einen der beiden Steine in den Helm, wenn ich die Bedingungen weder des einen noch des anderen nicht erfülle, oder seh ich das noch falsch? 
Ich habe im Moment an bzw gesockelt:

Helm: blauer Sockel, - lila Stein 
Helm: Metasockel - frei

Schuhe: roter Sockel - roter Stein
Schuhe: blauer Sockel - lila Stein

Schulter: Roter Sockel - Roter Stein
Schulter: gelber Sockel - orangener Stein

Gürtel: roter Sockel - roter Stein
Gürtel: blauer Sockel - lila Stein

Hände: roter Sockel - roter Stein
Hände: blauer Sockel - lila Stein


Wie bekomme ich Metastein in den Helm

a) Starker Erdsturmdiamant
+26 Heilung +9 Zauberschaden und 2% verringerte Bedrohung
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau


So zu sockeln und nur Helm und Schuhe anhaben?:
Helm: blauer Sockel, - grünen  Stein 
Helm: Metasockel - frei

Schuhe: roter Sockel - roter Stein
Schuhe: blauer Sockel - lila Stein


b) Bemerkenswerter Erdsturmdiamant
+12 Intelligenz und Chance, beim Zauberwirken Mana wiederherzustellen
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau

Würde es hier reichen einfach einen Roten Stein z.B. den aus dem Gürtel durch einen Orangen zu Tauschen?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

a) Starker Erdsturmdiamant
+26 Heilung +9 Zauberschaden und 2% verringerte Bedrohung
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
Benötigt mehr Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot als Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau


So zu sockeln und nur Helm und Schuhe anhaben?:
Helm: blauer Sockel, - grünen Stein 
Helm: Metasockel - frei

Schuhe: roter Sockel - roter Stein
Schuhe: blauer Sockel - lila Stein

hmm ne ^^ grün = blau + gelb
lila = rot + blau
rot = rot
also hasst du 2 blau und 1 gelb und 2 rot
also hasst du nicht mehr gelb/rot als blau

------------------------------------------------------

```
b) Bemerkenswerter Erdsturmdiamant
+12 Intelligenz und Chance, beim Zauberwirken Mana wiederherzustellen
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb
Benötigt mindestens 2 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau

Würde es hier reichen einfach einen Roten Stein z.B. den aus dem Gürtel durch einen Orangen zu Tauschen?
```
Du hast 4mal lila
4mal rot 
1mal orange

sprich 9mal rot
4mal blau
1gelb

einen roten durch orange ersetzen und es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raido (7. April 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.


nun noch einmal eine Frage:

um einen Metasockelstein einbauen zu können müssen die "Bedingungen" erfüllt sein.

können später die Bedingungen verletzt werden in meinem Fall um den Stein a nutzen zu können, brauche ich mehr rote als blaue und mehr gelbe als blaue Steinchen. Kann also alle roten steine durch orangene ersetzen, bekomm so (9 rote, 5 gelbe und 4 blaue Steinchen) und erfülle die Bedingungen für den Metha, verliere dabei aber gut +heal-Werte ein. 
Darf ich dann später die orangen steine wieder in reine rote umwandeln Hätte dann (9 rote, 1 gelben, 4 blaue Steine)? Oder verliere ich dann die Wirkung des Metasteins? 

Oder reicht es zum sockeln und nutzen des meta steines, wenn ich alle Sockelsteine lass wie sie sind, ziehe alles aus, lasse nur Helm und Schulter an, Sockel in Schulter anstelle des roten Steines noch einen orangenen, erfülle somit die Bedingungen für den Meta stein, kann sockeln.
Dananch zieh ich alles wieder an, (habe dann aber gelbe steinchen zu wenig) 
Bekomme ich dann immer noch +26 Heal, +9 Zauberschaden und -2% Bedrohung, oder ist das dann verspielt? Weil die Bedingungen (je mehr gelb und rot als blau) nicht mehr stimmen?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Also

Meta kannst du immer reintun
aber der wird aktiv sobald die bedingung erfüllt ist. wenn nicht dann ned

also du tuast a rein aber hast am ende nimmer die bedingung bringt der meta nix (ist aber noch da)

du kannst ihn auch einfach so reintun ..


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: Deine Idee wird nicht klappen.

Du kannst den Stein jederzeit in den Sockel packen, aber es funktioniert wie mit den Sockelbomi: Erfüllst du die Bedingung: Hast du sie. Erfüllst du sie nicht, hast du sie nicht.

Also an einem Beispiel: Du sockelst den Stein bei richtiger Konstelation. Nimmst dann aber den einen Orangen wieder weg. Dann wird der Text des Metasteins grau unterlegt und er ist nicht aktiv, bist die Bedingung für seine Nutzung (es geht nur um die Nutzung des Steins, nicht um die Möglichkeit des Sockelns) wieder erfüllt ist.

Also wenn du den Orangenen wieder rausnimmst, wirst du die 26 +Heal und -2% Agro nicht mehr haben.


----------

